# Dragon Ball sequel order?



## Ringo619 (Feb 12, 2011)

So i know there are for types for dragon ball anime's
There is Dragon ball Z  , Dragon ball , Dragon ball Z kai and Dragon ball GT 
now  my problem is  i am not sure  which one is in the correct order , ive  some episodes of dragon ball when i  was young  but i missed tons of episodes so i'd like t owatch them all over again in the correct  squeal order.
So if any one could give me  the right order to watch it.
Thanks in  advance ( i know wiki would help out but i am on my phone and the pages load to slow)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Feb 12, 2011)

the order is:
Dragonball
Dragonball Z/Dragonball kai
Dragonball GT

Dragonball kai is a remastered and shortened version of dragonball z, with all the filler removed.


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 12, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> the order is:
> Dragonball
> Dragonball Z/Dragonball kai
> Dragonball GT
> ...



So i don't need to watch DBZ kai then?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 12, 2011)

It's recommended that you watch Kai instead of the original.  It's a lot less bullshit.

DBZ was famous for it's filler and slow bullshit pace, so much that they specifically remade it to get rid of it.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Feb 12, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on whether you want the full, original experience, or the shorter faster experience.
Kai is considered to be the better version, but you will miss out on a few plotlines if you watch it instead of Z. That, and I dont think theres an uncensored kai release yet, although i may be wrong.


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 12, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah i feel like watching the original so  ima watch  DB , DBZ and DB GT thanks  for the help


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget the movies and specials!


----------

